# Solar backup generator



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I would like to install a solar system for the purposes of providing backup power on demand. Ideally, when the power is up I'd like to also feed back to the grid (this is allowed by my power company in my state), but I don't know how feasible this is. Does anyone have any recommendations for designs and vendors? I think I'm looking at around 2000W steady draw for my vital appliances, but I'll want an inverter (and a battery array) that can handle a 4000W max.

I don't think a wind turbine would be feasible due to the small acreage (4/5 acre) and amount of trees, but I do have access to a small stream that I might be able to do something with if the solar panels don't work out


----------



## PeterRegent (Feb 23, 2010)

I would explore making use of the stream, assuming it doesnt dry up in the summer it will provide a much more reliable power source than wind or solar.

Solar PV is probably the easiest route, but also expensive. Battery banks will need maintence and will have a finite lifespan.

Rather than trying to provide enough power for everything you currently use I would think about what power would be needed for the essentials. 2Kw of power will need a lot of panels.

Feeding excess energy back to the grid is certainly feasible, you will need a grid tie invertor for that.


----------

